

Does Amazon's Monopoly Really Matter? - william_stranix
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-10-24/does-amazon-s-monopoly-really-matter

======
paulhauggis
Yes. If you want to sell anything online (and actually have a chance it will
sell) your choices are eBay and Amazon. Amazon treats its sellers like total
garbage and doesn't even allow you to keep the customers that you have
serviced (in many cases it can be years).

They also directly compete with third-party sellers by using marketplace data
(so he third-party seller is essentially giving all data to the competition
just by staying in business).

Seller support is a joke. If you get banned by their bots, which happens by
mistake constantly, you are banned for life..and nobody will even talk to you.

